# Power Requirement?



## utahjazzfan (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and need some basic information. 

I'm planning to get my boyhood American Flyer train running in my basement. It's a project that I started years ago (don't ask how many!) but never seemed to get back to. A number of years ago, I ran it around the base of a platform under the Christmas tree and the total track length was about 14 feet. The transformer I used then was a Model Rectifier Corporation Tech II Trainpower 027 (0-17 VAC) and it worked pretty well.

Now, I've built a shelf around the perimeter of my basement room; it's basically a rectangle with some curves to go around a bay window and the total length is 83 feet. So my question concerns the potential voltage drop as the distance from the transformer increases.

Is there a way to estimate the drop before I start laying the track? Will I need a different transformer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, and welcome.. I use a AF 30B and a Lionel VW, the ZW's little brother. Plenty of power for what I want. What you'll need to do is to add "feeders". I would add another lock-on every 10-15 feet to compensate for any drop in voltage. That number would include your initial lock-on. Just be sure to wire them correctly or you'll get a short. Make sure all your connections are good, and with the added feeders, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Utah...you can;t go wrong with info from flyer nut...now how about some pics of your "stuff". I too have brought back to like my first 1954 AF steamer...and a few more. It can be addictive. You'll not go wrong with this site...

Good luck


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Utah,
I totally agree with what Flyernut said, you definitely need more than one feed to your track. And given that you have 83 feet of track, it may be time to switch to a power bus with feeders.

Below are two photos, one shows the power bus that I have installed for my loops, the red & white feed the upper loop, while the black & green feed the lower loop. The other one shows the feeders soldered to the track sections. It may be over kill but I will have about 80 feet of track on each loop, and I have feeder wires soldered to every third section of track. The feeder wires are connected to the power buss with suitcase connectors. I used them because soldering upside down under the benchwork is a beeotch. 



















Good luck and show us some photos whenever you can.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All good stuff!! Just remember what side of the track you wires are going to.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

About the only advice I can offer is to use the largest (wattage) transformer you can afford. It's far better to go bigger than you need and have extra, than too small and need more. Based on a good "guesstimate" I'd go for a minimum of 175 watt single train control, or 250 watt dual control. 15b, 30b, ZW, KW, and TW should fit that bill. Bear in mind those are all AC transformers, DC will require a bit of a rethink if I'm not mistaken.

Carl


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What engine, (cab#) are you planning on running?? Most AF engines are AC.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Be sure the track is very clean and the track connectors are clean and tight as well or you'll have voltage problems there as well. Flyernut is the king of Flyers here...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Be sure the track is very clean and the track connectors are clean and tight as well or you'll have voltage problems there as well. Flyernut is the king of Flyers here...


I think I'm going out of my mine though. I've been listing on ebay a very large collection of LIONEL and MTH!! I've just finished working on 3 ZW's, and some track accesories. How's this for power??


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
Those are some very nice looking transformers. I might have to go check out your eBay listings.
Is it legal to run Flyer trains with Lionel transformers?

LOL
Aflyer


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> What engine, (cab#) are you planning on running?? Most AF engines are AC.


Sorry for the correction flyernut but all A/F engines(Except the pure DC ones) are universal. Can run on AC or DC. In fact they run better on DC. Have run them on DC for a lot of years. :laugh: Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are super nice...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yup.. I used to use Lionel Transformers exclusively before I found my 30b.I now use the VW I have for 2 loops, and accessories. As soon as I can find the cash, one of those Z's will be powering just about everything the VW is now doing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Sorry for the correction flyernut but all A/F engines(Except the pure DC ones) are universal. Can run on AC or DC. In fact they run better on DC. Have run them on DC for a lot of years. :laugh: Larry


Not a problem. I should have stated what you said, and that's what I meant. I used to power some of my flyer layouts with HO transformers,DC, until I acquired some better stuff.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope so cause I've been doing it for years...just hope the "forum police" see it my way...:thumbsup:


----------

